# Determining Left vs Right Auger? Toro 928 OAE



## Tonybrown32 (Feb 26, 2019)

Hey all, 

I have a Toro 928 OAE model #38840. This morning I broke one of the augers hitting a metal cover on the sidewalk that wedged between the scraper bar and the auger... it broke the weld on the auger and bent it all to ****, so I need to replace one side of the auger.

Looking at the part schematic, I can choose the "Left" or "Right" auger... and the part numbers are different. 

I need the side that is on the right if I am looking at the blower from the front, looking into the bucket... but would be considered the left side if I was walking behind it. Is the left and right auger determined from behind as if you were operating the snowblower or from the front?

I just don't want to order the wrong side, and have to pay shipping to return.. 

Thanks for the advice and helping me learn my left from my right..


----------



## Town (Jan 31, 2015)

Snowblowers usually follow cars in the positioning of parts using the driving position. I checked my Ariens parts manual to confirm this. So from the driver's position the damaged auger is the one on the left. Your parts manual should also identify the positioning in the part description.

Good luck.


----------



## dcinma (Dec 13, 2017)

Shear bolt did not save it? Or is it one of those new Toro's that are shear bolt less and claim the motor will shut down to prevent damage?


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Left and right are determined from the operators position.

.


----------



## SimplicitySolid22 (Nov 18, 2018)

The rakes should point inward...I believe on one side of auger it is printed left or right. Also the support bars on each end of auger are convex or concave. usually concave side support face out and convex side support of rake faces in towards auger gear box.

I believe you need art Number: 106730103


----------



## toofastforyou (Jan 29, 2019)

If they're not printed "R" or "L", an easy way ti find out is to rotate it by hand … the blades must have a movement where they "push" the snow towards the middle of the auger (or if you prefer, towards the gear box).

So this *////* should be the "right" side and this *\\\\* should be the "left" side. Viewed from the front, it should look like this: *////°\\\\*

Hope this helps…

Claude.:icon_smile_wink:


----------



## browncliff25 (11 mo ago)

Town said:


> Snowblowers usually follow cars in the positioning of parts using the driving position. I checked my Ariens parts manual to confirm this. So from the driver's position the damaged auger is the one on the left. Your parts manual should also identify the positioning in the part description.
> 
> Good luck.


That is damn good thinking.


----------



## browncliff25 (11 mo ago)

toofastforyou said:


> If they're not printed "R" or "L", an easy way ti find out is to rotate it by hand … the blades must have a movement where they "push" the snow towards the middle of the auger (or if you prefer, towards the gear box).
> 
> So this *////* should be the "right" side and this *\\\\* should be the "left" side. Viewed from the front, it should look like this: *////°\\\\*
> 
> ...


Jesus thank you, I took my augers of to refinish them and now I do not know which blade goes on which side.


----------

